# Does anyone know Oats/Oreo Micro-chipped as Wixston Overture? (Not Stolen) as



## Chezza (20 March 2012)

Hi I regrettably sold my 16.3/17hh skewbald British warmblood of April 2011. Stable name Oats/Oreo registered name Wixstone Overture. Stayed very close to the person that bought him from me until she tried to tell me that he was dangerous and wanted a refund. I was very honest about the horse and said that he wasn't the easiest and extremely sensitive. He was then sold to a dealer in the Warwickshire area. When I found his advert I was shocked at the lies they had told about him as he was not a simple horse to ride and therefore could end up hurting someone if they were unaware. When I rang and confronted them they called him Oreo rather than Oats. Also looking on the National Equine Database it said that Wixstone Overture had been reported deceased but a horse name Oreo had information that was identical to Oats. He would be 9 now and has very distinct markings. Just wondered if anyone could help as I miss him terribly and would want to know where he is either way. Thanks





http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?
fbid=10150273669572352&set=a.400576162351.188528.508697351&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....400576162351.188528.508697351&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150619284595651&set=t.508697351&type=3&theater


----------



## Purple Duck (20 March 2012)

Photo's and FB links not working
xXx


----------



## cally6008 (21 March 2012)

microchip number ?


----------



## joyrider (21 March 2012)

Had a quick look on BSJA horse search and although nothing down as Wixstone Overture there is "OVERTURE III 365133 C  SKEWBALD 9  170.2 G - (no winnings) possibility if has been reg without his prefix. Wixstone stud was in Upton Nr Peterborough - more of a dodgy dealers yard with lots of jumpers and did have Oban standing there I believe


----------



## ester (23 March 2012)

op to post the pics from fb you need to right click on them and copy image url (this should have a .jpg code at the end) then you can paste them on here with the IMG tags


----------



## Chezza (26 March 2012)

This is OATS! xx


----------



## Mypinkpony (27 March 2012)

Aaaaaahhhh Oats is lovely....

Very Distinct markings, good luck tracing him


----------



## Chezza (15 June 2012)

Still havent found him!!


----------

